# Tybalt's Thread



## kim86 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thought I'd make an actual post for him... 

Here's some photos I took of him tonight after feeding him two f/t small rats, so that's why he looks so dang chunky.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 2, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## chitodadon (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking good

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## kim86 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks  He's a little beast... swear he's had a growth spurt ever since putting him in his new enclosure. He's already escaped once by climbing the light and pushing a heavy tile from the top... I don't know how he did it, so I had to re-MacGyver his lighting situation. Little jerk!


----------



## Dubya (Apr 3, 2013)

I used these latches on Gwangi's cage. 
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-2-in-Safety-Gate-Hook-CD8441-2-GATE-HOOK-2C/203623479/


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 6, 2013)

He looks awesome. His brother doesn't look as big as him. I'm jealous lol


----------



## kim86 (Apr 6, 2013)

Little Wise Owl said:


> He looks awesome. His brother doesn't look as big as him. I'm jealous lol



Hahaha, aww... I'm sure he'll catch up! How is he temperament wise? Tybalt is being a royal pain in the butt lately with his food response, so I've been trying to figure out a good balance of how much to feed him so he isn't trying to end my arm's lives anymore  Other than that, he's a sweetie.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine is mean. He thrashes, whips and hisses if my hands go anywhere near him. He also rarely eats if I'm in the room. It's kind of discouraging. I think I'm just destined to never have a nice tegu. 

The other day he caught my finger and bit through my nail causing it to bleed.


----------



## kim86 (Apr 6, 2013)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Mine is mean. He thrashes, whips and hisses if my hands go anywhere near him. He also rarely eats if I'm in the room. It's kind of discouraging. I think I'm just destined to never have a nice tegu.
> 
> The other day he caught my finger and bit through my nail causing it to bleed.



Ah, brutal! What kind of housing is he in?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 6, 2013)

He's currently in a 3.5ft long tank with a sealed wooden lid (to keep in humidity). I've covered the sides and back so he can feel more secure. He also has deep soil/sand mixture to burrow in.

In a couple weeks his adult enclosure will be finished so he'll be going into that.


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 7, 2013)

how big is he


he sounds a bit crazy lol


----------



## rae655 (Apr 7, 2013)

Where'd you get Tybalt from??


----------



## kim86 (Apr 7, 2013)

rae655 said:


> Where'd you get Tybalt from??



www.tegutopia.ca


----------



## rae655 (Apr 7, 2013)

kim86 said:


> rae655 said:
> 
> 
> > Where'd you get Tybalt from??
> ...



I heard that the breeder from Tegutopia was given a couple chacoan eggs or babies from Johnny Larocca (teguterra). I bought mine from Teguterra and he was born August, 2012 as well. Could be siblings!!


----------



## kim86 (Apr 8, 2013)

rae655 said:


> kim86 said:
> 
> 
> > rae655 said:
> ...



Maybe! Mine's just a regular B&W though. I know Cindy has worked with Tegu Terra before, which is rad. I'm hoping to get my guy a girlfriend this upcoming season from her


----------



## kim86 (Nov 26, 2013)

Here are some new photos of Tybalt! He turned 1 in August, and he's pretty huge lol. There's a comparison pic of when I got him in Sept 2012 and a pic of him recently. So nuts! I just put a deposit down on a Chacoan from Tegu Topia, where I got him.... he's going to have a buddy soon


----------



## AssassinExotics (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow he looks great and only a year he has some nice size to him and a lot of white!


----------



## kim86 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks!! Here's a pic from yesterday of us haha. Right before bath time.


----------



## davidson012003 (Dec 1, 2013)

Beautiful Tegu!


----------

